# [vidéo hybride] primusrun et optirun

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

primusrun et optirun s'utilisent conjointement ou alors primusrun permet de se passer de bumblebee, de optirun et de bbswitch ?

édition :

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ vblank_mode=0 primusrun glxspheres64

primus: fatal: failed to connect to Bumblebee daemon: No such file or directory
```

primusrun demande à ce que le serveur bumblebeed fonctionne.

prismusrun est tout nouveau pour moi et j'aimerai bien avoir quelques eclaircissements entre primusrun et optirun.

 *ArchWiki wrote:*   

> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee#Primusrun
> 
> primusrun (from package primus) is becoming the default choice, because it consumes less power and sometimes provides better performance than optirun/virtualgl. It may be run separately, but it does not accept options as optirun does. Setting primus as the bridge for optirun provides more flexibility.

 

Merci

----------

## Fulgurance

Houlà, tu as mal compris. Bumblebee te permet en fait d'exploiter ta carte graphique qui supporte la technologie optimus, c'est comme un pilote. Les cartes graphiques qui ont optimus on en fait une puce intégrée qui sert de carte graphique de base pour les usages courant et lorsqu'une tâche demande plus de ressource, la carte bascule sur la carte graphique principale.

Cela permet d'économiser de la batterie (et aussi la carte graphique quand à son usure je suppose)

Optirun en fait permet de lancer une application avec la carte graphique principale, ce qui accroit les performances. Primusrun est une alternative à optimusrun qui est beaucoup plus performant en fait, j'ai vu notamment la différence en faisant un test sur une animation 3D, il n'y a pas photo !  :Surprised: 

Pour bbswitch, de mémoire il me semble que ce pilote permet en fait de gérer le basculement entre la première carte graphique et la deuxième, mais contrairement à Windows, ce basculement se fait manuellement, il n'est pas automatique.

Après on me corrigera si j'ai fait des erreurs, mais je pense que dans les grandes lignes, c'est ça !  :Cool: 

----------

## pti-rem

Salut Fulgurance

 *Quote:*   

> Les cartes graphiques qui ont optimus

 

Apparemment, il s'en vend encore.

 *mot à mot de ArchWiki wrote:*   

> Primusrun (du paquet primus) devient le choix par défaut, car il consomme moins de puissance et fournit parfois de meilleures performances que optirun / virtualgl.

 

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> lorsqu'une tâche demande plus de ressource, la carte bascule sur la carte graphique principale. 

 

Sous Windows oui mais pas sous Linux. comme tu l'évoques ensuite avec bbswitch.

Avec mon portable de mars 2012, j'en ai bavé avec cette technologie hybride. Surtout pour que le GPU nVidia soit éteint. Son comportement par défaut sans configuration étant d'être allumé.

Je n'ai pas vraiment eu encore à comparer entre optirun et primusrun - sauf à lancer glxspheres64 ; je n'utilise pas d'affichage 3D, de jeux ou la CAO.

Je pense avoir compris suffisamment maintenant que primusrun est une nouvelle alternative à optirun.

Merci pour ton message.

----------

